# help with food!!!!!



## sitronutre (Mar 11, 2007)

I accidentally bought the wrong type of food. Its for marine fish and i have two freshwater, a pleco and a shark. the food is oraglo. would it be extremely harmful to them? how big of a difference is there between fresh and saltwater fish food? what should i do? any suggestions on food for them?

thanks much!!!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If it happens to read:

Main Ingredients: Fish protein concentrate, Wheat Flour, Krill Meal, Soy Protein Isolate, Corn Flour, Brewers Yeast, Cane Molasses, and Squid Meal.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein: 48%, Min. Crude Fat: 8.0%, Min. Crude Fiber: 2.0%, Max Ash: 10.0%, Max. Moisture: 12.0%.

then it shouldn't really be a problem with the particular fish you have.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

if its not the right food, just take it back to the shop


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

how big is your tank?


----------

